# Tiny Scamp got SHAVED!!!



## jeannelcm (Oct 13, 2007)

I wasn't even going to post about it because I am so embarrassed. The more I thought about it I really want other new Maltese owners to learn from my horrible experience so they never go through this.

Okay, here it goes. Scamp is 17 weeks now and weighs 2.2 lbs. My vet highly recommended I start taking him to the groomer so he would get used to the experience since he has all of his shots now. Scamp really did need a shaping up anyway. So, I started calling around my town and the town next to us. No one could take him until the end of February! On top of this they all said to drop him off at 8am and not to pick him up until 5pm. I was not allowed to send his food because he would get "messy". Well, my itty bitty can't go that long without eating or his sugar will go down. I ended up getting him an appt. at Petsmart for this past Sunday where they only keep him for 3 hours.

I did my research on this site the night before and I was prepared to let the groomer know how I wanted him cut. When I got there, it just so happened to be the groomer that someone at my vet's office "recommended". I then decided not to tell her how I wanted him cut since I had met her very happy customer at the vet and he said that they had been using her for years. You would think she would know how to cut a Maltese by now.......MY BIG MISTAKE! I should have never assumed. I chickened and didn't want to offend her by telling her how to do her job...NEVER AGAIN. Do tell your groomer exactly what you want or you might end up with a shaved baby.

She told me that she ran across some knots near his skin and it seemed to traumatize (sp?) him as she tried to get them out so she decided to shave him. She didn't want him to have a bad first experience..ha. She even shaved all the way down to his paws. I am a living wreck! I feel the dissappointment in his eyes when he looks at me. Anyway, here is before and after pics.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry you had such a bad experience!! I do my own grooming so I have nobody to blame but myself for a bad hair cut, and believe me, my girl Caddy was giving me dirty looks for a while, LOL.

This makes me sooo mad, hearing this story. If she was going to shave him completely, the least she could have done is run it by you first! At the very least, this is a summer cut, poor little guy is probably freezing! I'd be really upset also, and I think you should report the groomer to Petsmart so maybe she/he will think next time before giving such a drastic cut.

btw, he's still a cutie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I guess you need to speak with other groomers to see how they operate. I would be mad if my dogs were shaved when I went to pick them up....and if they were THAT matted, she should have called you and told you what your options were. 

That said, the hair will grow back but this time you can be on top of it and make sure there aren't any matts. I guess we'll never know if the matts were that bad - or if he/she was just lazy.

Maybe you should talk with anyone you meet in your area that you come in contact with to see where they go.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well...he's still adorable!! :wub: hair grows back. :grouphug: and now you have an excuse to go buy him cute sweaters and shirts!! :biggrin:


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Oh my :new_shocked: , sorry you had a bad experience with that groomer, but, I think he's rather cute all the same all 2.2 lbs!! Scamp has the cutiest little face :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry you had a bad experience at the groomers.
I totally agree with you on what you said about telling the groomer exactly what you want and what you dont want, you have to do it!!! It doesnt offend them, and everyone is happy at the end.

I have a groomer who I love, and she works at petsmart. She' is great with them.


I am very surprised they shaved him off without your permission, everytime i go in there they make you sign something. i always sign NO dont shave. And when my friend went to her groomer (another petsmart). They told her they couldnt save his hair and had to shave him down. My friend said thank you and walked out with her kids and we put them in cute puppycuts  

i still think tiny scamp is adorable with his new haircut! :wub:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Scamp is still adorable :grouphug: :grouphug: I use Petsmart in between my own grooming. The last time Deuce went they called me to tell me he had some Matts that they couldn't quite get out and wanted my permission to cut them out. I told them to leave them and I would work on them, but I am glad they called. I would call Petsmart because that groomer should have called to ask your permission before shaving Scamp :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> well...he's still adorable!! :wub: hair grows back. :grouphug: and now you have an excuse to go buy him cute sweaters and shirts!! :biggrin:[/B]


I agree wholeheartedly- he's still a living doll- I happen to like a shorter cut and he's probably not as upset as you think he is. The don't think about things to the extent that humans do. With that being said, maybe you should have a picture next time AND tell them exactly what you want after all you are paying for it. His hair will be back faster than you think.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

This same thing happened to my grand-puppy, Memphis, last month. My daughter had been so pleased with this particular groomer before that she made a special trip to have him groomed by her for the engagement party I was giving my daughter and her fiance'. My daughter specifically told the groomer to just bathe him and do the sanitary stuff. When we picked him up, we didn't even recognize him! His body had been shaved, but everything else left long. My daughter burst into tears, which sent the groomer into tears; Memphis was just glad to be getting all the attention, I think! The groomer said she didn't think he looked right, so she just saved him, and in retrospect she admitted she should have called. Needless to say, she'll not be getting any more of our business.

It's been about six weeks now and Memphis looks great again. His G-Ma (what they call me) bought him lots of cute sweaters to wear while his hair was growing back.

Tiny Scamp's hair will be all grown out again before you know it!

Hang in there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwww I am so sorry you are disappointed, I think he looks very cute even shaved :wub: 
I keep both my boys short, not that short though, but I do prefer them that way, the good thing is their hair does grow back quickly  
I would call Petsmart and make a complaint though to let them know you are unhappy with what was done to little Scamp. They need to make sure their groomers don't make rash decisions without consulting the pet's owners first


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh my gosh! I am SO sorry you were unhappy with your experience, but I *have* to say...I think little Scamp is just about the most adorable thing I've ever seen with his close cut and precious head! Cherie and I have just been sitting here in front of the computer for over 10 minutes, ooh-ing and ahh-ing over your insanely adorable baby in his "after" pic!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 
As others have said...don't let it get you down so...it will grow back quickly. And I can almost guarantee you that look of "disappointment" you see in his eyes is him responding to your being so upset with the cut. Tell him he's your precious, handsome little man! He'll believe you. Or...you could let *me* tell him, if you're worried he'll be able to sense that your tellin' him a big ol' whopper!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I agree that he is still a doll.

But the groomer was a boob! 

I take my dogs to a PetSmart between my own groomings too (love the express service they offer so my dogs are not there all day) and I know they have clients sign an okay to shave for mattes but 

the groomer should have called you!

I once had a beginner do my poodle and shave his top knot and ears short and I didn't have to pay because the supervising groomer felt awful that she didn't catch the newbie at it!

Get Tiny Scamp a nice sweater to wear til he grows out!!!!!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Awww, the poor thing. For what its worth, he is still a cutie...but he looks like he wants a sweater or something....lol.

I taught myself how to groom my own dogs early on....I'm so grateful for that. I hear horror stories about grooming all the time.


----------



## jeannelcm (Oct 13, 2007)

Awww, you all are making me feel so much better. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for all of the sweet compliments

I don't blame Petsmart at all and I am totally addicted to that place. I think it just comes down to me not be knowledgable enough in this situation. It just broke my heart that 17 weeks of growth was gone just like that :smpullhair: I comb Scamp out twice a day.....well, I just could go on and on, but there is no reason to. I need to put it behind me as my husband keeps telling me. I have bought Scamp two new sweaters and he looks adorable :aktion033: I'll try to post pics soon............THANKS AGAIN FOR THE SUPPORT!



> Oh my gosh! I am SO sorry you were unhappy with your experience, but I *have* to say...I think little Scamp is just about the most adorable thing I've ever seen with his close cut and precious head! Cherie and I have just been sitting here in front of the computer for over 10 minutes, ooh-ing and ahh-ing over your insanely adorable baby in his "after" pic!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:
> As others have said...don't let it get you down so...it will grow back quickly. And I can almost guarantee you that look of "disappointment" you see in his eyes is him responding to your being so upset with the cut. Tell him he's your precious, handsome little man! He'll believe you. Or...you could let *me* tell him, if you're worried he'll be able to sense that your tellin' him a big ol' whopper![/B]


Thank you!!!!!!! Your post has made me teary :grouphug: You are so kind.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

> I wasn't even going to post about it because I am so embarrassed. The more I thought about it I really want other new Maltese owners to learn from my horrible experience so they never go through this.
> 
> Okay, here it goes. Scamp is 17 weeks now and weighs 2.2 lbs. My vet highly recommended I start taking him to the groomer so he would get used to the experience since he has all of his shots now. Scamp really did need a shaping up anyway. So, I started calling around my town and the town next to us. No one could take him until the end of February! On top of this they all said to drop him off at 8am and not to pick him up until 5pm. I was not allowed to send his food because he would get "messy". Well, my itty bitty can't go that long without eating or his sugar will go down. I ended up getting him an appt. at Petsmart for this past Sunday where they only keep him for 3 hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Scamp still looks adorable!!!! Maggie has only been to the groomer once, but they were great!!! They were done in 1 hour and did exactly what I asked. I took a note card with instructions of what to cut and what not to cut. I also took pictures to show what I wanted. It can be hard to find a good groomer, but when you do it is great!!!

I think of it as when you go for a hair cut/color. You don't just give your hair dresser free reign to do whatever they want. Usually you discuss what you want to do with your hair, especially if it is a new hair dresser. We have to do the same thing for our lil pups because they can't!!!

Scamp's coat will grow out in no time!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

He still looks so adorable and it does grow back, but I can totally feel your pain. When I took Rosco in for his first cut I think he was about the same age as yours and had a little bit less hair than scamp but not to much and I told the groomer exactly what I wanted and still came back to pick him up and he looked like a different puppy I just wanted to bawl, its hard when you expect to pick them up with this adorable new haircut and they come out being shaved and my groomer knew better and she still did it and she even said he had no matts she was just not experienced. Anyways it took about 10 weeks for it to grow back and it seemed like the longest 10 weeks ever. But little scamp still looks as sweet as ever and it will grow back. Just give him lots of hugs and kisses.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Just wanted to say I think he's adorable :wub:


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

I think Scamp looks cute. I have had Maltese for 25 years and have always kept mine in a short cut. In the summer because we are at the beach alot, mine are in the same cut that Scamp has. Believe me, it grows back fast so, if you don't like it, it will be fine in a few weeks. Jan


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

That is a bit much isn't it? As other's have said it will grow back in. He is cute. :wub: And so in love with you. 
Tina


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

> I wasn't even going to post about it because I am so embarrassed. The more I thought about it I really want other new Maltese owners to learn from my horrible experience so they never go through this.
> 
> Okay, here it goes. Scamp is 17 weeks now and weighs 2.2 lbs. My vet highly recommended I start taking him to the groomer so he would get used to the experience since he has all of his shots now. Scamp really did need a shaping up anyway. So, I started calling around my town and the town next to us. No one could take him until the end of February! On top of this they all said to drop him off at 8am and not to pick him up until 5pm. I was not allowed to send his food because he would get "messy". Well, my itty bitty can't go that long without eating or his sugar will go down. I ended up getting him an appt. at Petsmart for this past Sunday where they only keep him for 3 hours.
> 
> ...


You will soon have company - Luna is having to get shaved (due to getting matted while I was away for 10 days) - we can commiserate together :smcry: 
I would be really annoyed if my groomer shaved without asking me first - or warning me atleast!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Baby scamp looks adorable no matter how short his hair is .Its like us getting hair cuts some are better than others and it grows back :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow! That really is severe isn't it?? :HistericalSmiley: But like others have said, he is just so adorable even shaved down. Welcome to the world of being disappointed with groomers. Many of us have just given up and learned to groom them ourselves. Good for you for not taking him someplace where you had to leave him all day. NEVER leave your baby at the groomers all day, unless you know them well, they have a safe, enclosed place to let them out to relieve themselves and they have access to water. Sweaters are gonna look soooooo cute on him! But let me just tell you my story. The first time I took Zoe to the groomers, I had been faithfully brushing her (with what I now know was the wrong brush) daily. I would have sworn she had no matts. But the minute my groomer saw her she showed me how matted she was down close to the skin. I had only been getting the outer portion of the hair shaft brushed and matt free. Luckily puppy hair is easier to get matts out of than adult hair and Zoe came back to me beautiful. But just thought I would let you know in case you were doing what I had been doing.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I think he still looks very CUTE! :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am so sorry that you had such a bad first experience with the groomer. I have heard this type of story soooo many times. For whatever reason groomers seem to want to shave all dogs....almost a one haircut fits all. Very sad! I think tiny Scamp is adorable and I bet he looks like a tiny hug-a-bug. I love how the cut shows off his big black eyes. I know the cut isn't what you wanted but I am sure as it grows in it will look perfect, and after the initial shock wears off you are probably gonna love it.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Your little Scamp is a doll baby. :wub: I'm sorry he got shaved. Like many others I've had some real problems with groomers too. Boo got nearly shaved once & half his tail was chopped off. Hannah just last mth got a really bad cut. And this happened after leaving instructions & photos. I've lost faith in groomers. Everybodys right, the hair will grow back, but that is in no way a good excuse for groomers to shave a pup without permission or not follow instructions that have been given. Hope Scamps next haircut turns out much better.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww I know you aren't happy with the outcome, and it should be upto the groomer to find out from the customer what they want, if the customer hasnt already asked for a certain cut. But he looks absolutely adorable...so tiny and gorgeous.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm sorry that you had a bad experience! I learned my lesson and now I do Luci's groomings myself! I have to tell you though...that Scamp looks SOOO freakin cute!! I would just cuddle with him and spoon him all night long to keep him warm :wub: :wub:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, he is still sooooo adorable even all shaved down!! :wub: 

I have had some bad experiences with groomers but for the most part I have had mostly good experiences. But my dogs' grooming myself now. I will only take them to a groomer when I am really busy and can't find the time to do it myself, which doesn't happen often.
But I do agree with what the others have said. She should have atleast called you to let you know your options.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Aww, sorry you had such a not so good experience. But lesson learned. Jax's first one, was suppose to be only a bath, they shaved between his eyes. I sure wasn't expecting that, and we are still working on growing it out! I learned my lesson. I remind the place I now take him to, EVERY time, not to touch his face at all. They know not to, but I still remind them. And I'm with everyone else, Scamp is just adorable :wub: and now he can wear nice, cute warm sweaters, without the worry of mats! :aktion033:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awww he looks cute. it's disappointing when it's not the look you WANTED, but you gotta admit, it IS cute :wub:

the buttercup would like Scamp to know that she's had that same hair-do once or twice herself. both times it grew back just lovely.  right now she's in the in-between stage where it's so fluffy that she just looks really tubby. LOL too bad i can't use that same excuse for myself. i'm just tubby :HistericalSmiley: 

give Scamp lots of kisses from us, and the buttercup suggests "peanut butter makes everything all better".


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Tiny Scamp is the cutest little "nekkid" guy ever....you just want to smother that little guy with kisses...way toooo sweet....sorry you had such a bad experience....but you have to admit...he is still totally adorable.....Jeanne....


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

First of all I think Scamp look adorable and cute.

This happened to me back in June, I took Max to groomer that was highly recommended - it was like a doggy day care too.

OMG :new_shocked: - when I picked him up - I almost cried ... he was shaved down and looked wimpy - all 10 pounds of him ... he was embarrassed kind of ..

But ....... speaking from experience - in two weeks and a couple of washes later - he will look much different and fluffy.

Some people love the soft feel they have after a really short cut.

I WILL GROW BACK - NOT TO WORRY TOO MUCH !!!


----------



## haha~shebar (Jan 8, 2008)

I posted in another thread about my first grooming experience. Harry's coat was so thick and I admit it was matted, he is my first maltese and I stupidly let it get that way. The groomer did tell me if the matting was bad they would have to cut short and close to the skin. I didn't know that I could tell them how to cut it. 

I almost cried when Harry went from this









to this










I did not recognise him. It made me feel sick to my stomach that they had cut him like this. They had put a bow in his hair that just looked silly.

I haven't taken him back there. I've clipped him a couple of times myself, it is hard work when his coat is so thick, but like my better half reminds me, Harry doesn't care what he looks like so long as he is still getting the love, cuddles, pats, snuggles and kisses that he deserves!

The fur does grow quickly. It will be back in no time.


----------



## haha~shebar (Jan 8, 2008)

I forgot to mention how adorable Scamp looks and handsome to boot! :wub: :wub:


----------



## jeannelcm (Oct 13, 2007)

> Wow! That really is severe isn't it?? :HistericalSmiley: But like others have said, he is just so adorable even shaved down. Welcome to the world of being disappointed with groomers. Many of us have just given up and learned to groom them ourselves. Good for you for not taking him someplace where you had to leave him all day. NEVER leave your baby at the groomers all day, unless you know them well, they have a safe, enclosed place to let them out to relieve themselves and they have access to water. Sweaters are gonna look soooooo cute on him! But let me just tell you my story. The first time I took Zoe to the groomers, I had been faithfully brushing her (with what I now know was the wrong brush) daily. I would have sworn she had no matts. But the minute my groomer saw her she showed me how matted she was down close to the skin. I had only been getting the outer portion of the hair shaft brushed and matt free. Luckily puppy hair is easier to get matts out of than adult hair and Zoe came back to me beautiful. But just thought I would let you know in case you were doing what I had been doing.[/B]


I've already promised our 8 year old that I will be grooming him at home from on. Thank goodness for tis site to help me learn how Yes, bringing him to a strange place to get groomed and to have to stay there ALL DAY scared me. Thanks for the advice on brushes...I'm still shopping around for the perfect one.



> I'm sorry that you had a bad experience! I learned my lesson and now I do Luci's groomings myself! I have to tell you though...that Scamp looks SOOO freakin cute!! I would just cuddle with him and spoon him all night long to keep him warm :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thanks! Funny you mentioned keeping him warm because he does shake all the time now I finally found a couple sweaters that actually fit him (XXS)!



> awww he looks cute. it's disappointing when it's not the look you WANTED, but you gotta admit, it IS cute :wub:
> 
> the buttercup would like Scamp to know that she's had that same hair-do once or twice herself. both times it grew back just lovely.  right now she's in the in-between stage where it's so fluffy that she just looks really tubby. LOL too bad i can't use that same excuse for myself. i'm just tubby :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> give Scamp lots of kisses from us, and the buttercup suggests "peanut butter makes everything all better". [/B]


Thank you, Buttercup!!




> I forgot to mention how adorable Scamp looks and handsome to boot! :wub: :wub:[/B]


What a difference our little ones can look with a dramatic haircut, huh! Yours looks ADORABLE in that cut. What always strikes me is how much smaller they look afterwards


----------



## jeannelcm (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh, and I've gone through all the replies and shown them to our son to reassure him that Scamp's hair will grow That was a huge help!

I'm about to post a couple new pics of Scamp on the picture post board.


----------



## Jenni253 (Jan 9, 2008)

The same thing happened to me last week! It was horrible! I took my Holly for her first haircut. The place seemed great and they told me she would only need to be there for an hour- 3 hours later the man calls me giving me an attitude saying he ran into knots so he had to cut her to an almost shave!! I was so mad!She did not have knots she gets brushed twice a day! She doesnt even look like the same dog  I need to find a new hair dresser for her  Anyway I understand exactly how you feel!!


----------



## jeannelcm (Oct 13, 2007)

> The same thing happened to me last week! It was horrible! I took my Holly for her first haircut. The place seemed great and they told me she would only need to be there for an hour- 3 hours later the man calls me giving me an attitude saying he ran into knots so he had to cut her to an almost shave!! I was so mad!She did not have knots she gets brushed twice a day! She doesnt even look like the same dog  I need to find a new hair dresser for her  Anyway I understand exactly how you feel!![/B]



Oh, geez! This is crazy that this is happening to us. It really makes me not trust anyone but myself with Scamp's grooming.


----------



## robl45 (Dec 25, 2007)

You all seem much nicer than me. I would have flipped out if that happened to my dog. I wouldnt have left the store until the groomer was fired. And surely I wouldn't have paid. I think I even would have suggested them paying me to have their groomer train on my dog.


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

The same thing happened to my puppy. I was shocked to see how tiny she was. It grew out better than ever. Although I didn't like it, it got rid of her cottony puppy coat.


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

:mellow: 
Yikes! Now I am really terrified to take my puppy to the groomer. So sorry that happened to you and Scamp. Thank you for sharing this experience because when/if I take mine in, I will be sure to clarify the details of the cut and will demand they call me before resorting to a shave down. Shame on this groomer for being so inconsiderate and unprofessional!


----------



## birdsong123 (Feb 25, 2007)

I feel for you. That happened with our Tibetan Terrier, and I was NOT happy. I just wish they'd call before they cut to warn you or ask permission. It's an awful shock to see what you don't expect. He sure does have a cute face! It's sweater season, and you can keep him covered if he gets cool.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I know how you are feeling. I have taken Matilda in to a few groomers and have spent time telling them how I wanted her hair cut, even pictures, and then I ask them again if they understood what I was asking for. A few hours later I would go to pick her up and she would be shaved :smpullhair: or even worse they would cut her hair and it looked as if I had done it (UGLY). Then they ask for $30.00 :new_shocked: I get so upset.
Scamp does look adorable in his haircut, it really shows how tiny the littleman is. Luckily his hair will grow fast.


----------



## jeannelcm (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks, everyone! Scamp's hair is growing fast. He has gone from being a pink little man to a pure white little guy now. He still has a long way to go though.


----------

